# Filter Problem?



## saibo (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich möche einen einfachen Filter bauen und irgendwie scheitert das vorhaben bei der doFilter Methode....

die wird nämlich nie aufgerufen. die init allerdings schon.

ich habe mich an diesem tutorial orientiert: JSP-Tutorial - Servlet-Filter

hier der code:


```
package sonocheins;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.StringTokenizer;

import javax.servlet.Filter;
import javax.servlet.FilterChain;
import javax.servlet.FilterConfig;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.ServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.ServletResponse;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

public class AdressFilter implements Filter
{
	String vergleich = "";
	String ipAdresse = "";

	public void doFilter(ServletRequest request, ServletResponse response,	FilterChain chain) throws IOException, ServletException
	{
		System.out.print("###Diese Ausgabe wird nicht ausgegeben###");
		
	}

	public void init(FilterConfig config) throws ServletException
	{
		ipAdresse = config.getInitParameter("ipAdresse");
	}

	public void destroy()
	{
	
	}
}
```



[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:web="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd" id="WebApp_ID" version="2.5">
  <display-name>FilterAusschluss</display-name>

  <filter>
  	<filter-name>AdressFilter</filter-name>
  	<filter-class>sonocheins.AdressFilter</filter-class>
 	<init-param>
  		<param-name>ipAdresse</param-name>
  		<param-value>192.168</param-value>
  	</init-param>
  </filter>
  <filter-mapping>
  	<filter-name>AdressFilter</filter-name>
  	<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
  </filter-mapping>
</web-app>
[/XML]

ich hab auch mal nen sceenshot gemacht vllt stimmt ja die ordnerstuktur nicht? 

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung


vielen dank schonmal ich vermute das ist für euch ein einfaches problem


----------



## HLX (17. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe keinen WebContent. Wie rufst du deine Anwendung im Browser auf?


----------



## saibo (17. Mai 2009)

ich war davon ausgegangen wenn ich den filter direkt in eclipse starte müsste es gehen. wie brauch ich denn noch genau? ne jsp? wie soll die aussehen?


----------



## HLX (18. Mai 2009)

Leg mal ne JSP-Seite mit irgend einem einfachen Inhalt an.


----------



## saibo (18. Mai 2009)

und was soll die dann genau machen? kannst mal ein beispiel geben?


----------



## HLX (18. Mai 2009)

Sie soll z.B. einfach irgend einen Text anzeigen. Ruf die Seite dann im Browser auf. Sofern dein Filter funktioniert, sollte sie garnicht angezeigt, sondern stattdessen deine Konsolenausgabe geschrieben werden.


----------



## saibo (18. Mai 2009)

cool danke hat funktioniert!


----------

